# John deere a



## wdawes1945 (Mar 8, 2012)

Hello everyone I have a project it is a 1945 john Deere a we have it ripped down we're on the paint and reassemble unfortunately the head that was on it has a hairline crack. I was wanting to know if anyone had one laying around and if anyone has any advise on the tractor in general it's my first rebuild. 

Thanks everyone


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Welcome to TF.
Can't help you,buthere couple gentlemen which are rebuilding JD now that might.


----------



## pauldeere (Apr 24, 2011)

Try www.johnnypopper.com good web site for John Deere enthusiest...........


----------

